# UOMINI : Secondo il vostro modesto parere ...



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

UOMINI : Secondo il vostro modesto parere...


----------



## Lostris (9 Novembre 2018)

Un successone, i sondaggi, ultimamente.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Un successone, i sondaggi, ultimamente.


Ti adoro :rotfl:


----------



## Lara3 (9 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> UOMINI : Secondo il vostro modesto parere...


Ci sono di vari tipi. Di norma ho notato che meno sono modesti meno valgono.
All’inizio carriera qualcuno è convinto che più è volgare più vale. 
C’è chi va in pensione senza cambiare d’opinione. Nonostante si vada in pensione a quasi 70 anni.
Per il resto c’è di tutto.
Io personalmente preferisco quelli con cervello, qualcuna si accontenta del biberon.


----------

